# Issues with network install



## kiasta (Nov 16, 2012)

First and foremost, I am running Linux and am trying to migrate to FreeBSD. I have used Unetbootin to create a network USB install (because everything else fails to boot). The issue I am having is trying to connect via wireless. I also have an android phone I was trying to tether internet from via usb and wireless. Unfortunately, when setting up the server settings it is asking me actual server information such as hostname, domain, etc. I do not have this information either from my home wireless nor my android tether. I do not understand the point of this information when connecting to either the wireless or tether.

Upon installation my wireless card and ethernet card are detected, and I can choose them in the menu, along with firewire. I'm not at all familiar with BSD and I do not have a working CD/DVD drive on this laptop. Any advice for me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kiasta (Nov 16, 2012)

Now that I'm at work and am thinking about it, it was probably asking me for the dhcp server info which I dont have one setup. Of course I am at work and can't confirm. Now I feel foolish posting this. Well, I will confirm when I get home.


----------



## dave (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think you are being asked for DHCP server info, because DHCP works over broadcast; you don't need to enter info to use DHCP.

You are probably being asked for IP configuration info for your new install - that is, the host name, and IP info for the new machine you are installing.  You can choose (almost) any host name you like, and either choose DHCP or enter static IP info.

Once you have completed configuring IP, you will be prompted to choose a server from a list of mirrors from which to download the required install files.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't use wireless for the initial install, get it working first on wired then move onto wireless.


----------

